# BFP 16DPO but faint!!! :-(



## beuno

hi all, got a BFP at 16dpo, however it was a v faint line...and was a faint line for next fewdays. today at 20dpo i got a "pregnant 1-2weeks" on CB digi!! 

bit of history, been TTC #2 last 7 mths, but the 1st 6 mths, OH worked away from home, only home every fortnight, so our chances of concieving were well reduced!! :growlmad:

i have 30-31day cycle, ovulate on CD18 (+ve OPK CD17), as OH home for 2wks at Xmas, we decieded to go for it, so we BD CD14-16...had planned to BD CD17 & 18 but we had an argument so i thought no chance this month!

anyhow from ovulation i noticed diff twinges and cramps, but it wasnt until 5-6DPO, when i noticed a large blob creamy CM after wiping after a pee!! started to get suspicious & think hmmmm maybe theres a chance....so began to test...

9DPO, 12DPO BFNs!! cant remember brand, one was CB digi, said NOT PREGNANT!
13DPO AF was due, but it didnt arrive. 
14&15DPO BFN (FRER)!!! 
16DPO Got a faint BFP with Superdrug & has been faint 18, 19DPO. 
20DPO Done a CBDigi this morning, 1-2weeks!! 

i am hoping & praying all is ok, and hoping that as i ovulate late-ish, and it took a while for implantation, that its the reason why i have faint tests!!!

as for other symptoms, twinges, hunger, alot gas, sensitive teeth (?), and high CP before AF due date - this made me suspicious too!! 
i was CONVINCED AF was on its way CD30,right on target, major cramps, pain passing wind, pain in my left hip....has me thinkin ectopic??!
and have had cramping on & off since! the CBdigi this morning has reassured me a bit, but i wonder why it isnt reading 2-3wks (LMP 7th Dec).

i have noticed this last few days, tiredness has hit me big time!! and my nipples and breasts have got sore, but not majorly, i dont have great assets in first place!!

soooo, just to let people know, there is hope at BD 2days before ovulation & the symptoms that so many women experience
goin to pray its a sticky bean! i'm not thinkin too much to the future, as i live in fear of a misscarriage! but i have read that some women only ever have faint lines, so fingers crossed!

best wishes to you if ur reading this!! :kiss:


----------



## MommaJJ

Congrats on your bfp, is it possible you I'd later than you originally thought? Also I've read on here that you may have slow rising hcg levels... But as long as they are doubling every few days then this is considered normal. Sounds like you are progressing though. Have a happy and healthy 9 months x x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations x


----------



## beuno

Thank you folks!!
Dont know if i Ov'd later as i dont temp, i did a pinching pain on CD18 which made me think oh there goes the egg!! lol but maybe it didnt happen until the foll day, if thats the case if would have 3days after BD!
will jst have to wait & see!!.

i wanted to post jst to give some people a bit of hope, as i had traweld through alot of diff forums this last few months!!


----------



## sg0720

COngratulations..

if you dont mind me asking

what does your cervix feel like now he have a very similar cycle

my LMP was dec 7th

and i have a 31 day cycle

AF was due jan 7th and i have no sign of her still my bottom teeth are sore little pain in my stomach and my CP is high still....i think i od the 22nd or the 23rd of december not 100% tho

i tested about 17dpo and got bfn...and today i am botu 20-21 dpo and still no af

thanks in advance and congratulations again!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! X


----------



## beuno

sg0720 said:


> COngratulations..
> 
> if you dont mind me asking
> 
> what does your cervix feel like now he have a very similar cycle
> 
> my LMP was dec 7th
> 
> and i have a 31 day cycle
> 
> AF was due jan 7th and i have no sign of her still my bottom teeth are sore little pain in my stomach and my CP is high still....i think i od the 22nd or the 23rd of december not 100% tho
> 
> i tested about 17dpo and got bfn...and today i am botu 20-21 dpo and still no af
> 
> thanks in advance and congratulations again!


i had only started to check it this cycle, so i wasnt sure what to check, or about soft/hard, but what i did notice was that it seemed to "disappear", ie: i couldnt find it, closer to AF due date, and i had to poke around,(got higher or moved back into my body if that makes any sense, hard to figure) i noticed my Cervicak canal (?) seemed to get alot tighter (TMI), and only minimal CM, just a small bit! and i think the OS tilted back (with my first baby, i was 13days overdue & they said when checking i had posterior cervix). 
i believe i had a Chemical pregnancy in AUg, i had afaint line 9DPO, and had MAJOR BAD cramping all over my abdomen / lower bac just before AF, and a v heavy period after this.

Hope you get news soon, i feel the wait is awful, and you just want to know what is goin on either way!! that was how i felt. thank u for ur replies!


----------



## sg0720

thank you


----------



## meandu

congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## beuno

Hi Just thought i'd update....i started to have pink tinged mucus last nite (21DPO), had red streak when i wiped on TP tonite, and I did a CB digi also tonite (22DPO) and it said 1-2 weeks still!!!! :cry: and i have also had lower back pain this last few days on & off!! tonite i also notice i am not as tired!
So i now preparing myself, that its GAME OVER!! C'est La Vie!!!:sad2:
Rang my Doc, he basically said wait and see ...!!! but i am goin to visit my A&E and get checked out.
if i get good news or this little bean battles on, i will post again!!

Good Luck and BEst of Wishes to all!!! :kiss:


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations! I wouldn't worry about how faint your bfp is. A line is a line and some women's bodies don't produce as much hcg, but that doesn't mean you won't have a completely healthy pregnancy! NO worries! Enjoy these next 9 months!


----------



## sg0720

beuno said:


> Hi Just thought i'd update....i started to have pink tinged mucus last nite (21DPO), had red streak when i wiped on TP tonite, and I did a CB digi also tonite (22DPO) and it said 1-2 weeks still!!!! :cry: and i have also had lower back pain this last few days on & off!! tonite i also notice i am not as tired!
> So i now preparing myself, that its GAME OVER!! C'est La Vie!!!:sad2:
> Rang my Doc, he basically said wait and see ...!!! but i am goin to visit my A&E and get checked out.
> if i get good news or this little bean battles on, i will post again!!
> 
> Good Luck and BEst of Wishes to all!!! :kiss:

any update i hope everything turned out to be okay


----------



## justhoping

when the digi says 1-2 weeks your actually more like 2 -4 weeks the tests gives gestational age not the age you get from the doctors office..

god luck


----------



## justhoping

beuno said:


> Hi Just thought i'd update....i started to have pink tinged mucus last nite (21DPO), had red streak when i wiped on TP tonite, and I did a CB digi also tonite (22DPO) and it said 1-2 weeks still!!!! :cry: and i have also had lower back pain this last few days on & off!! tonite i also notice i am not as tired!
> So i now preparing myself, that its GAME OVER!! C'est La Vie!!!:sad2:
> Rang my Doc, he basically said wait and see ...!!! but i am goin to visit my A&E and get checked out.
> if i get good news or this little bean battles on, i will post again!!
> 
> Good Luck and BEst of Wishes to all!!! :kiss:

this can just be implantation


----------



## beuno

Hi Ladies, 
Sadly my story has an unhappy ending :cry:
I had started to spot on the Monday night, v v light, pink mucus, this continued tues, then on Wed it eased off during the day for a bit. i stayed off work on wed and rested. I had an apt with the EPU on Thurs, 3pm, but when i woke that morning i went to loo and it was like my period started cause then cramps started.
i went onto my apt, they saw no "definite" sign of pregnancy, (vag scan) so they done a blood test to check HCG!! it came back at 15!! and is now down to 2. as i said in previous posts, i ovulate a bit later in the month, so although i may have been "6wks" i wsa prob only 3.5 since conception and i think development stopped at 3.

SOooo, there was a pregnancy but it just didnt implant or maybe it was a chemical (AF 10days late though). My doc did say a +ve is a +ve.

i am ok about it, as i just knew, my instinct would not let me get my hopes up!
i am fairly hopeful it will happen again, just woinder now will my cycle be totally diff or similar or wat, who knows, shall just wait and seee.........!! :thumbup:


----------



## justhoping

beuno said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sadly my story has an unhappy ending :cry:
> I had started to spot on the Monday night, v v light, pink mucus, this continued tues, then on Wed it eased off during the day for a bit. i stayed off work on wed and rested. I had an apt with the EPU on Thurs, 3pm, but when i woke that morning i went to loo and it was like my period started cause then cramps started.
> i went onto my apt, they saw no "definite" sign of pregnancy, (vag scan) so they done a blood test to check HCG!! it came back at 15!! and is now down to 2. as i said in previous posts, i ovulate a bit later in the month, so although i may have been "6wks" i wsa prob only 3.5 since conception and i think development stopped at 3.
> 
> SOooo, there was a pregnancy but it just didnt implant or maybe it was a chemical (AF 10days late though). My doc did say a +ve is a +ve.
> 
> i am ok about it, as i just knew, my instinct would not let me get my hopes up!
> i am fairly hopeful it will happen again, just woinder now will my cycle be totally diff or similar or wat, who knows, shall just wait and seee.........!! :thumbup:

im sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

So sorry. If you are feeling up to trying again soon, I tell you from experience you are very fertile after a chemical pregnancy. Whatever you decide I hope you are well! :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Bookity said:


> So sorry. If you are feeling up to trying again soon, I tell you from experience you are very fertile after a chemical pregnancy. Whatever you decide I hope you are well! :


----------

